# Clávame tu amor



## Perrito

Anyone know a good translation for: clávame tu amor.  Nail me your love?  
                                        Perrito


----------



## Lida

Hi,
Sorry, but there's no such translation as "nail me your love", it really sounds funny in Spanish.


----------



## Perrito

Hello, well the only reason I ask is that it's a song!  I didn't make it up in Spanish?  Any one else have an idea?  Thanks!!   Perrito


----------



## Moritzchen

Y qué pasa con "nail your love to me" o "stab your love to me"?


----------



## Perrito

Ok, thanks: Stab me your love/Stab your love to me..Alright, I think I've got the basic idea of it!   Thanks
                                           Perrito


----------



## Tatzingo

Hello,

So... it sounds as funny in Spanish as it does in English? Must be a load of nonsense then!

Tatz.


----------



## natasha2000

Pero... ¿Esto tiene sentido alguno sea en inglés o en español? 


¿Qué quiere decir?

Stab me your love?

Clávame tu amor?

Como si de un cuchillo se tratara....


----------



## chifrew

¿qué tal "Stuck your love into my heart"? Lo de "clávame tu amor" a secas en español suena a peli porno.

Un saludillo


----------



## natasha2000

chifrew said:
			
		

> ¿qué tal "Stuck your love into my heart"? Lo de "clávame tu amor" a secas en español suena a peli porno.
> 
> Un saludillo


 
Exacto!  

Una peli porno era lo primero que se me ocurrió cuando leí el titulo. Por eso pregunto lo del sentido...


----------



## tatius

Si lo dijera una mujer, "clávame tu amor" puede ser una expresión cargada de erotismo. "Jocoso-erótica" dijo una vez una profesora de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme.

Veo que no soy la única en pensarlo, ¿podría decirse, retomando la propuesta de chifrew, "stuck me with your love"?


----------



## natasha2000

tatius said:
			
		

> Si lo dijera una mujer, "clávame tu amor" puede ser una expresión cargada de erotismo. "Jocoso-erótica" dijo una vez una profesora de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme.


 
También si lo dijera un hombre, ¿no? Hoy en día, con matrimonios gays, todo es posible...


----------



## chifrew

Natasha2000, sólo un matiz: no es necesario el matrimonio para que dos homosexuales se "claven su amor".

Un saludo


----------



## natasha2000

chifrew said:
			
		

> Natasha2000, sólo un matiz: no es necesario el matrimonio para que dos homosexuales se "claven su amor".
> 
> Un saludo


 
No, por supuesto que no, igual que en las parejas heterosexuales...
Lo dije porque si hoy en día tenemos hasta los matrimonios gays, no sería nada raro que ese tipo de texto aparezca en una canción, ¿no?

De todos modos, era una broma, y lo dejo aquí, porque si no, creo que los moderadores intervendrán por convertir este hilo en el chat.
Saludos a todos y que tengan un buen día.


----------



## tatius

Tenéis toda la razón, soy corta de miras.

¿Qué opinan los anglófonos de "stuck me with your love"?


----------



## Tatzingo

tatius said:
			
		

> Tenéis toda la razón, soy corta de miras.
> 
> ¿Qué opinan los anglófonos de "stuck me with your love"?



Hola,

Es solo la opinion de 1 nativo pero.... 

Stuck me with your love - no tiene nigun sentido.

Stuck no es un verbo. 

To be stuck - describe muy bien lo que estamos aqui... ATASCADOS. ;-)

Tatz.


----------



## natasha2000

Tatzingo said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Es solo la opinion de 1 nativo pero....
> 
> Stuck me with your love - no tiene nigun sentido.
> 
> Stuck no es un verbo.
> 
> To be stuck - describe muy bien lo que estamos aqui... ATASCADOS. ;-)
> 
> Tatz.


 
Tienes toda la razón. 

Pero stab me with your love?
Nail me with your love?

A veces me pregunto, pero bueno, ¿Quén escribe las letras de canciones?


----------



## Tatzingo

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Tienes toda la razón.
> 
> Pero stab me with your love?
> Nail me with your love?
> 
> A veces me pregunto, pero bueno, ¿Quén escribe las letras de canciones?



Hola Natasha, 

Ultimamente, te 'veo' por todas partes en este foro!! 

Stab/nail tampoco porque ambos tienen otros sentidos, sobretodo en el ambiente peli porno.

Ma's sugerencias?

Tatz.

Ps. Alguien sabe si estas letras viene de la cancio'n de MANA, "Clavado en un bar" o si tienen algo que ver?


----------



## Noedatorre

Pues de qué canción proviene eso nos lo tendría que aclarar Perrito, que hace rato que nos ha dejado divagando. Pero de lo que estoy segura es que no tiene nada que ver con 'clavado en un bar' de Maná.
Si Perrito pudiera darnos más contexto a lo mejor podemos deducir a qué se refiere y concretar más, o brindar una traducción más adecuada. Pero mientras tanto...yo me inclino por lo de que la canción es para escuchar en momentos "erótico-festivos"

PS Lo de "clavado en un bar" viene a ser algo asi como 'Plantado en el bar'. Es decir, que lleva mucho tiempo en el mismo sitio...bebiendo y bebiendo, llorando por su amor!! (vamos que está triste y borracho) Pero todo esto también lo sabes al escuchar toda la letra, porque sólo con el título...nos pasaría igual que con "clávame tu amor"...


----------



## natasha2000

Tatzingo said:
			
		

> Hola Natasha,
> 
> Ultimamente, te 'veo' por todas partes en este foro!!
> 
> Stab/nail tampoco porque ambos tienen otros sentidos, sobretodo en el ambiente peli porno.
> 
> Ma's sugerencias?
> 
> Tatz.
> 
> Ps. Alguien sabe si estas letras viene de la cancio'n de MANA, "Clavado en un bar" o si tienen algo que ver?


 
Jjjee... Se ve que no tengo mucho trabajo....

Bueno, a ver si aparece Perrito y aclara esa letra RARA RARA RARA...


----------



## chifrew

A ver nativos, ¿sería correcto "stake your love into my heart" ?


----------



## natasha2000

Creo que STICK es la palabra.... Nº 1.

Aunque sigo sin entender el por qué el uso de esas palabras en concreto...

Stick your love into my heart....
Ridiculous, jajasjajajjaja


----------



## Tatzingo

Noedatorre said:
			
		

> PS Lo de "clavado en un bar" viene a ser algo asi como 'Plantado en el bar'. Es decir, que lleva mucho tiempo en el mismo sitio...bebiendo y bebiendo, llorando por su amor!! (vamos que está triste y borracho) Pero todo esto también lo sabes al escuchar toda la letra, porque sólo con el título...nos pasaría igual que con "clávame tu amor"...



Noedatorre,

Gracias por habermelo explicado, pasaba horas clavado  en casa pensando en el sentido del titulo de esa cancion.

Tatz.


----------



## Tatzingo

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Creo que STICK es la palabra.... Nº 1.
> 
> Aunque sigo sin entender el por qué el uso de esas palabras en concreto...
> 
> Stick your love into my heart....
> Ridiculous, jajasjajajjaja




Hola,

Puede ser, 'Stuck' siendo el participio pasado de 'to Stick'. Pero seguimos perdidos aqui...

Tatz.

Por cierto, tienes casi 800! Felicidades!


----------



## Noedatorre

you're very welcome!!!


----------



## natasha2000

Tatzingo said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Puede ser, 'Stuck' siendo el participio pasado de 'to Stick'. Pero seguimos perdidos aqui...
> 
> Tatz.
> 
> Por cierto, tienes casi 800! Felicidades!


 
Gracias!!!

Sí, pero si usamos STUCK, entonces el orden de las palabras sería diferente,no?

Your love, stuck into my heart....


----------



## Tatzingo

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Gracias!!!
> 
> Sí, pero si usamos STUCK, entonces el orden de las palabras sería diferente,no?
> 
> Your love, stuck into my heart....



Hola,

Pero da igual donde pongas la palabra STUCK, ya que la frase no quiere decir nada 

Si fuera 'Stuck in my mind/head' (me queda en la memoria/mente) tendria un sentido ma's concreto... pero qui no es. Desisto ya...

Tatz.


----------



## Soy Yo

To stick *in(to)* ... quiere decir penetrar.

Un alfiler me penetró la mano. A pin stuck in my hand.

El médico me clavó con una aguja grande. The doctor stuck a huge needle in me.

Stick in... también puede indicar "meter".  

What shall I do with this pair of socks?  ¿Qué hago con estos calcetines?
Just stick them in that box over there.  Mételos en aquella caja.


----------



## Soy Yo

chifrew said:
			
		

> A ver nativos, ¿sería correcto "stake your love into my heart" ?


 
Stake...evoca imágenes de Drácula... y es otro verbo. "to stake a claim"... "to stake the tomatoes" etc.

¿Esto os ayude?  _Clávame tu amor hasta lo mas profundo...__ / De mi  /
Haz que yo me sienta fuera de este mundo.(ohh) / Por ti / Clávame tu noche dentro de mis sueños / Para no perderte cuando estoy durmiendo / Para que te quedes para siempre en mí / Clávame tu vida dentro de mi vida...

_


----------



## natasha2000

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Stake...evoca imágenes de Drácula... y es otro verbo. "to stake a claim"... "to stake the tomatoes" etc.
> 
> ¿Esto os ayude? _Clávame tu amor hasta lo mas profundo...__ / De mi /_
> _Haz que yo me sienta fuera de este mundo.(ohh) / Por ti / Clávame tu noche dentro de mis sueños / Para no perderte cuando estoy durmiendo / Para que te quedes para siempre en mí / Clávame tu vida dentro de mi vida..._


 
sí, sí, sí, SoyYo... No tenemos la duda acerca del significado de la palabra.. Sabemos todos que stick-stuck-stuck significa clavar - penetrar... (por qué otra palabra que me asocia a una peli porno? )

Lo que no podemos entender es el por qué se usó esa palabra... Mira, con la letra que nos has proporcionado, se ve aún más claro el sinsentido de usar clavar (stick) con las palabras como amor, noche etc...

Igual tengo la mente sucia, pero cuando uno dice que se le clave algo dentro de su cuerpo y encima hasta el fondo..... lo único que me viene es algo, si no porno, por lo menos erótico...

La única otra asociación que me proporciona la palabra clavar (stick) es lo de Drakula y clavar el palo en el corazon pa matarle.. O algo que duele... 
Como tu ejemplo:


> Un alfiler me penetró la mano. A pin stuck in my hand.


 
Aunque yo usaría antes CLAVAR que PENETRAR, por lo del porno...


----------



## Soy Yo

De acuerdo, creo que la cancion es muy erotica...y repleta de imágenes que le habrían encantado a don Sigmund.

Con la letra que mandé, no creo que sea necesario preocuparnos mucho... queda claro en este verso: _Haz que yo me sienta fuera de este mundo.(*ohh*)._


----------



## natasha2000

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> De acuerdo, creo que la cancion es muy erotica...y repleta de imágenes que le habrían encantado a don Sigmund.
> 
> Con la letra que mandé, no creo que sea necesario preocuparnos mucho... queda claro en este verso: _Haz que yo me sienta fuera de este mundo.(*ohh*)._


 
Más que claro... Clarísimo!!!!


----------



## Tatzingo

Hola,

Si quieres consultar las letras de la cancion, esta'n aqui;

http://www.martylloyd.com/artist_k/kinky_lyrics/clavame_tu_amor_lyrics.html

Pero, creo que ya hemos deducido de que va...

Tatz.


----------



## natasha2000

Tatzingo said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Si quieres consultar las letras de la cancion, esta'n aqui;
> 
> http://www.martylloyd.com/artist_k/kinky_lyrics/clavame_tu_amor_lyrics.html
> 
> Pero, creo que ya hemos deducido de que va...
> 
> Tatz.


 
Jejeje.. Y el artista se llama KINKY.... 

No me queda ni más mínima duda...


----------



## Tatzingo

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Jejeje.. Y el artista se llama KINKY....
> 
> No me queda ni más mínima duda...



Hola,

Ah si? Pensaba que era una cancion de Noelia y que Kinky era solo el adjetivo que se aplicaba al contenido de ese sito!

Tatz.


----------



## natasha2000

Tatzingo said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Ah si? Pensaba que era una cancion de Noelia y que Kinky era solo el adjetivo que se aplicaba al contenido de ese sito!
> 
> Tatz.


 No lo sé...

Yo supuse que se llamaba kinky... Por la frase:



> *Don't forget to check out other songs by KINKY besides Clavame Tu Amor. *​*
> *


*


Pero es igual. Y si no fuera el artista, la página donde está la canción se llama kinky....​*Y por lo tanto, no deja de ser KINKY...


----------



## michael1234567890

Usando un poco de argot gringo, lo traduzco así: "(Your love,) sock it to me"

Me parece tener el sentido de “aplástame con tu amor” o “inúndame con tu amor" utilizando alguna jerga cruda para brindar la sensación de las _*ansias agudas*_ de la juventud.


----------

